# My eyeshadows pics and swatch thread



## geeko (Jan 10, 2008)

To be updated...I am uploading this bit by bit as i take the pictures.
The swatches pics are taken from my website (which i haven't updated in ages...and time for me to update it...)

hths.

First...the eyeshadow pics...






















Soory there's a typo error in one of the shadows. It's Romp and not romping. Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## geeko (Jan 10, 2008)

the swatches (to be updated as well...from my website)


----------



## geeko (Jan 10, 2008)

More....


----------



## geeko (Jan 10, 2008)

And more...





















To be continued......


----------

